# Exporting products?



## fganso (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi! I'm from Portugal.
Is there any store that exports to Portugal?


----------



## powerPT (Apr 29, 2008)

All of them...


----------



## fganso (Feb 5, 2009)

lol ty. Where do you usualy buy your stuff?


----------



## powerPT (Apr 29, 2008)

Vamos lá falar tuga!

Aconselho http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk, é lá que faço as minhas encomendas maiores, no entanto alguns produtos mais top aqui: http://www.morethanpolish.com

Também já fiz na http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk e http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/

Destaco mesmo a CYC. Mas atenção, todos os proprietários são pessoas impecáveis, alguns até tenho mantido um contacto mais próximo. :thumb:

Sorry guys, our language is the portuguese (to more accurate and easy communication).
Basically I give my bookmarked stores.


----------



## fganso (Feb 5, 2009)

Obrigado :thumb:


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.carcareeurope.com/

These guys are in Portugal, I think.


----------



## powerPT (Apr 29, 2008)

Is a Iberian store, Portugal and Spain :thumb:


----------

